# Weird red worm/parasite on mystery snail??



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

I recently bought an ivory mystery snail from PetSmart. I put him in the tank and then i noticed this creepy red worm kinda halfway crawling out the side and it just moves up and down, wiggling. IT's totally creeping me out, and I read somewhere that to treat it I should put it in about 80degree water with a dash of salt, so that's what I'm currently doing, but it still seems alive and kickin'.
Any help would be greatly appreciated!!





Also it was in my 5gal fluval spec tank with 1 betta 2 dwarf frogs and 1 other snail. Will this have affected [email protected]$ :'c


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

Never seen that before & I'd be overly cautious about treating a snail with salt. Can you use tweezers to remove it gently?


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

i search the web about it. Its either a parasite or an earthworm. Gonna try the tweezers! Thanks


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

Snails and salt don't mix. Snails are very sensitive to the most minute amounts of salt in their environment.


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Yeah that's what I thought, but i still put a pinch of salt in the old tank. Snail seemed ok, but i moved him to an unused hospital tank without salt,hoping that the worm will come out so i can attack it with tweezers!


----------

